# [Review] Raijintek Metis - Klein aber Fein?



## Jarafi (10. Oktober 2014)

*Review*​ 


*Raijintek
*​ 

*Metis*​ 

*Herzlich willkommen*​ 

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​ 
*Danksagungen*

 Ein großes Dankeschön geht an *Raijintek* für das Sample!​ 








*Informationen zum Test*
         Der Hersteller Raijintek dürfte euch allen mittlerweile für seine PC-Komponenten mit günstigem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis in den Segmenten Kühlung und Gehäuse bekannt sein.
  Ich hatte ja bereits ihren ersten MIDI-Tower, der auf den Namen AGOS hört im Test, der damals zu überzeugen wusste.
  Mit dem Metis, werfe ich heute einen Blick auf ein weiteres Gehäuse aus dem Hause Raijintek. Dabei handelt es aber nicht um einen MIDI- oder Big-Tower, sondern um ein kompaktes ITX-Gehäuse.
  Das Metis ist komplett aus Aluminium gefertigt, kann normale ATX-Netzteile aufnehmen und auch Dual-Slot Grafikkarten stellen keine größeren Probleme dar.
  Besonders interessant ist natürlich auch das Belüftungskonzept des Raijintek Metis, dazu aber später mehr.
  Bei meinem Sample, handelt es sich noch um ein Vorab-Modell; daher fehlen bei diesem noch einige finale Features. Das Ganze habe ich natürlich im entsprechenden Bereich vermerkt.
  Wie sich das neue ITX-Gehäuse von Raijintek schlägt, was die Bauteiltemperaturen sagen und vieles mehr, schauen wir uns im Test genauer an.


*Was ihr so findet*


*I. Äußerlichkeiten*

Die Front
Der Deckel
Die Rückseite
Der Boden
Die Seitenteile

*II. Die Inneren Werte*

Der Mainboardschlitten
Die PCI-Slots
Die HDD-Racks

*III. Das Testsystem*

*IV. Einbau der Hardware*

Der Festplatteneinbau
Der Mainboardeinbau 
Der Netzteileinbau und die Kabelverlegung
Der Grafikkarteneinbau

*V. Die Lautstärke und der Betriebstest*

*VI. Resümee*





*I. Äußerlichkeiten*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

            Wir werfen heute einen Blick auf die silberne Variante des Metis, die anderen Varianten sind baugleich und unterscheiden sich nur durch eben die Farbgebung.
  Auffällig ist, dass Raijintek dem kompakten Metis ein kleines Sichtfenster auf der Seite gespendet hat; so kann man hier die Hardware schön zur Geltung bringen.
  Mir persönlich gefällt die silberne und gebürstete Aluminiumoptik sehr gut: Das ganze Gehäuse wirkt dadurch nicht nur sehr edel, sondern das Aluminium schlägt sich natürlich auch im etwas leichteren Gewicht nieder.
  An der Verarbeitung gibt es beim Metis nichts auszusetzen, obwohl es sich hier noch um ein Pre-Sample handelt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Die Spezifikationen findet ihr in der Tabelle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Front*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


            Bei der Front setzt Raijintek auf eine durchgehende Aluminiumfront, deren Optik durch keinerlei Lufteinlässe oder Komponenten des I/O-Panels gestört wird.
  Im unteren Bereich befindet sich das Raijintek-Logo mit dem R in der Mitte der Front.
  Am oberen Ende der Front befindet sich dann der Power-Schalter.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








*Der Deckel*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

      Die Oberseite des Gehäuses ist auch fast gänzlich geschlossen – bis auf den vorderen Rand zur Front: Hier finden wir das I/O-Panel.
  Dieses ist durch die Positionierung auf der Oberseite sehr gut zu erreichen.
  Es beherbergt in der finalen Version des Metis 2 x USB 3.0 sowie je einen Audio-Eingang als auch einen Audio-Ausgang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die Rückseite*

al=i1]*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*[/al]​ 
            Bei der Rückseite orientiert sich das Metis an seinem großen Bruder, dem AGOS. Hier finden wir neben einer 120-mm Lüfteröffnung den I/O-Ausgang des Mainboards, sowie noch zwei freie PCI-Slots.
  Bei den PCI-Slots kann je nach System dann eine Grafikkarte oder auch eine Soundkarte ihren Platz finden.
  Die Rückseite ist in schwarz gehalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Der Boden*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
            Die Unterseite des Metis beherbergt neben den vier gummierten Füßen, die für einen sicheren Stand sorgen, auch die ATX-Netzteilöffnung.
  Im vorderen Bereich befinden sich noch die Öffnungen für eure zwei 2,5“ Laufwerke oder wahlweise ein 3,5“ Laufwerk.
  Diese werden durch ein Montagesystem mit Gummiabstandshaltern und den dazu passenden Schrauben von unten montiert, und schwingungsfrei gelagert.
  Die Unterseite besteht aus gebürstetem Aluminium.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










*Die Seitenteile*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

  Bei den Seitenteilen setzt Raijintek beim Metis, wie schon oben angesprochen auf ein kleines Sichtfenster auf der linken Gehäuse-Seite, während sich auf der rechten Seite ein normales Seitenteil mit Lufteinlässen befindet.
  Die beiden Seitenteile sind mit jeweils vier Kreuzschlitzschrauben auf jeder Seite fixiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*II. Die Inneren Werte*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
    Der Innenraum des Raijintek Metis ist abgesehen vom schwarzen Mainboardschlitten und der schwarzen Rückseite, ebenfalls in der Farbe des Gehäuses gehalten.
  An der Verarbeitung gibt es auch im Innenraum nichts auszusetzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Mainboardschlitten*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
            Auf dem Mainboardschlitten im Metis können natürlich, wie schon ersichtlich, nur ITX-Mainboards montiert werden.
  Was bei meinem Sample noch fehlt, ist natürlich die angesprochene Backplate-Aussparung für das einfache Montieren von CPU-Kühlern. 
  Letztere lassen sich im Raijintek-Metis bis zu einer Höhe von 160-mm montieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Die PCI-Slots und das Netzteil*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
            Bei den Erweiterungsöffnungen, insgesamt zwei an der Zahl, setzt Raijintek auf Rändelschrauben.
  So sollte - gleichgültig ob Soundkarte oder Grafikkarte - jede Erweiterungskarte einen sicheren Halt finden.
  Maximal dürfen Erweiterungskarten nur 170-mm in der Länge messen.
  Hier sollte man sich die speziellen ITX-Modelle der verschiedenen Hersteller genauer ansehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*Die HDD-Racks*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

        Für eure Datenträger bietet das Metis Platz für ein 3,5-Zoll-Laufwerk unterhalb der Oberseite, sowie für zwei weitere 2,5-Zoll-Laufwerke am Boden, oder ein 3,5-Zoll-Laufwerk am Boden.
  Am Boden werden die Laufwerke von unten mit jeweils vier Schrauben fixiert.
  Die gummierten Abstandshalter sorgen für einen schwingungsfreien Betrieb bei mechanischen Datenträgern.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








*III. Das Testsystem*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
  Interessant ist natürlich der eigentliche Einbau der Hardware in das Gehäuse.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*IV. Der Einbau der Hardware*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

        Hat alles im Gehäuse seinen Platz gefunden, sieht das Metis dann so aus.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








*Der Festplatteneinbau*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​

          Eure Laufwerke werden, am Boden mit jeweils vier Schrauben von unten fixiert (2,5-Zoll) oder eben ein 3,5-Zoll-Laufwerk.
  Oder ihr könnt, falls ihr nur ein Laufwerk habt, dieses direkt unter dem Deckel montieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





*Der Mainboardeinbau*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
 

        Die vier Abstandshalter für ein ITX Mainboard sind schon vormontiert.
  Ihr müsst also einfach nur das Mainboard platzieren und verschrauben.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  Jedoch bewegen sich die höheren Temperaturen sowohl beim i5 als auch bei der GTX750-Ti noch im zulässigen Rahmen.



*VI. Resümee*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​     Abschliessend lässt sich feststellen: Das Raijintek Metis hinterlässt einen durchweg positiven Eindruck.
  Für Freunde von edler Optik und dem Werkstoff Aluminium bietet das Raijintek Metis alles was das Herz begehrt.
  Ebenso weiss die Verarbeitungsqualität zu überzeugen.

  Auf ein internes optisches Laufwerk muss verzichtet werden.
  Sehr gut gefällt mir, dass auch größere CPU-Kühler sowie Grafikarten mit einer Länge von bis zu 170-mm im Metis ihren Platz finden können.
Hat natürlich den kleinen Nachteil, dass das kompakte Gehäsue relativ schnell recht gut gefüllt ist.
  Für ein normales ATX-Netzteil mit einer Tiefe von 150-mm ist auch genug Platz.

Jedoch sollte hier, auch im Bezug auf die Kabelverlegung auf ein modulares Netzteil gesetzt werden, da im Metis relativ wenig Platz für das saubere Verstauen der Kabel vorhanden ist.
  Das Temperaturverhalten ist für die kompakten Abmessungen und die sich zum Teil im Luftstrom hängenden Kabel geht in Ordnung.
Problematisch ist wie oben angesprochen die Kabelverlegung, das resultiert aus den kompakten Abmessungen des Metis und zum Teil auch aus den ITX-Layouts Der Mainboards.


  Für 50-Euro erhält man hier also ein sehr schickes, aber auch funktionales ITX-Gehäuse, in dem auch ein kleines Gaming-System seinen Platz finden kann.
Wer auf die Scheibe verzichten kann, bekommt das Gehäuse noch einmal knappe 4 Euro billiger.

  Für OC und natürlich fettere Systeme sollte allerdings zu größeren Gehäusen gegriffen werden.

[FONT=&quot]
 
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





*Weitere Links zum Produkt
   [URL="http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/raijintek-metis-silber-mit-sichtfenster-0r200008-a1163021.html"]
**Raijintek Metis im PCGH-Preisvergleich.

**Raijintek Metis** auf der Raijintek-Webseite.*

*




Weitere Links zu mir und meinen Reviews

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bild und und und, besucht Jarafi Reviews auf Facebook

Facebookseite von Jarafi - Dem Hardwarechecker

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei meinem Youtube-Kanal

Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi- Dem Hardwarechekcer*


----------



## Jarafi (10. Oktober 2014)

Moin,

Neuer Test!

Viel Spaß beim Lesen.


Der Test wird natürlich noch mit einem Vidoe etc. überarbeitet.
Wenn das Seriengehäuse hier eintrifft.

Grüße


----------



## Greenchild (10. Oktober 2014)

Hey, ein schönes Review zu einem echt schicken Gehäuse 

Ich hätte allerdings 2 Fragen:

1. Laut Testsystem nutzt du eine Gigabyte GTX 750Ti Black Edition. Diese ist laut Herstellerangaben allerdings 204mm lang. Wie kann es sein, dass die ins Gehäuse passt, wenn nur 170mm vorgesehen sind? Weil wenn das wirklich der Fall wäre, dann würde ja auch die genauso lange Zotac GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-90101-10P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland reinpassen, was echt der Knaller wäre. Oder hab ich da jetzt was übersehen/falsch aufgefasst?
2. Dein verwendetes Netzteil ist 150mm lang. Auf den Bildern scheint allerdings oberhalb des Netzteils noch etwas Platz zu sein. Meinst du Netzteile mit 160mm ließen sich (wenn vllt auch etwas fummelig) trotzdem verbauen?

Grüße

http://geizhals.de/zotac-geforce-gtx-970-zt-90101-10p-a1167955.html


----------



## Abductee (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich frag mich gerade wie man bei 2x2,5 oder 1x 3,5" HDD/SSD noch den ATX-Netzteilstecker unterbringen soll.
Klar hat nicht jedes Mainboard die Netzteilbuchse an der Stelle, trotzdem hätten 2cm mehr Gehäusehöhe nicht geschadet.


----------



## Jarafi (10. Oktober 2014)

Greenchild schrieb:


> Hey, ein schönes Review zu einem echt schicken Gehäuse
> 
> Ich hätte allerdings 2 Fragen:
> 
> ...



Danke.

Die Karte ist 186-mm lang.
Da hat sich noch ein Fehler eingeschlichen.
Je nach PSU, wenn das kürzer ausfällt, kannst du auch längere GPU's einbauen.

Teste ich noch nach, hab das Case nicht mehr hier.

Zum Netzteil, kann schwierig werden, da dur bei einem modualren PSU noch die Stecker mit einberechnen musst.
Auch bei einem normalen PSU, hast du das Problem, das du die Kabel ja ir wo verstauen musst.



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich frag mich gerade wie man bei 2x2,5 oder 1x  3,5" HDD/SSD noch den ATX-Netzteilstecker unterbringen soll.
> Klar hat nicht jedes Mainboard die Netzteilbuchse an der Stelle, trotzdem hätten 2cm mehr Gehäusehöhe nicht geschadet.


 
Geht schon, aber ist dann etwas fummelig.



Grüße


----------



## bootzeit (10. Oktober 2014)

Sauber Jarafi, wie immer toller Test .

Ich steh ja auch auf klein aber das "gefummell" und nicht vorhandene Kabelmanagement nein danke . Geht doch nichts über´s Prodigy .


----------



## Jarafi (10. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank! 

Grüße


----------



## Goyoma (11. Oktober 2014)

Sehr guter Test! 

Echt schickes, edles kleines Case, gefällt mit gut!


----------



## Jarafi (11. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank für das Lob!


----------



## Exolot (11. Oktober 2014)

Wie immer ein schönes Review. Das Gehäuse muss ich mir merken für meinen Nächsten Pc.


----------



## Greenchild (11. Oktober 2014)

Sehr verwirrend alles. Also passen sowohl die Angaben des Gehäuseherstellers als auch die Angaben des Grafikkartenherstellers nicht


----------



## kingkoolkris (14. Oktober 2014)

Sieht richtig gut aus!
So etwas in dem Design und der Verarbeitung als Bigtower!


----------



## Jarafi (14. Oktober 2014)

Danke!

Ist alles aus Alu, außer Rückseite und Mainboard-Schlitten.

Grüße


----------



## dsdenni (15. Oktober 2014)

Nettes Case+ Super Preis! Gefällt mir richtig gut! 

Gut geschriebenes Review, as always


----------



## Jarafi (17. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank! 

Mehr kommen!

Grüße


----------



## Shubi (24. Oktober 2014)

Hey,

hab das Gehäuse seit heute nun auch hier und ich muss sagen, dass es in Schwarz schon sehr schick ist!

Ich habe es mit einigen Mühen geschafft, meine Hardware in dem kleinen Case unterzubringen.
Das wären:

Intel I5 4570
Scythe Mine 2
Gigabyte B85N
BeQuiet SFX Power 2 (400 Watt)
128 GB Crucial M500
1TB Hitachi Travelstar 7K1000 (2,5")
Asus 7870 GHz Direct CU 2 v2 (Läuft im 3D-Modus mit 1,05V)

Während des Einbaus hatte ich einige Schwierigkeiten. Der Zusammenbau klappte nur, da man das Case relativ leicht auseinandernehmen kann, da alle Teile nur verschraubt sind.
Probleme im Einzelnen:
-Ich konnte aufgrund des Scythe Mine 2 und der Sockelposition des Mainboards die SSD und die HDD nicht unten am Boden einbauen. Stattdessen sind diese unter den Deckeln an die Stelle der 3,5" HDD gewandert.
-Der rückseitige Mainboardausschnitt, um den CPU-Kühler im eingebauten Zustand des Mainboards zu montieren, könnte aufgrund der Sockelposition des Mainboards nicht genutzt werden. Deshalb musste der CPU-Kühler vorher montiert werden.
-Aufgrund der Länge der Grafikkarte, musste das I/O Panel im Deckel entfernt werden.
-Das Kabel zum Anschluss des On-Knopfes reicht von der Länge gerade so an die Mainboardanschlüsse. (Wurde aber auch erst ganz zum Schluss angeschlossen, da ich diesen vergessen hatte)

Die Temperaturen sind nach einer kurzen Runde in Battlefield 4 (ca. 30min) vollkommen in Ordnung (ausgelesen mit MSI Afterburner):
GPU Load: 68° Idle: 44°
CPU Load: 62° Idle: 38°

Abschließend kann ich nur sagen, dass ich den Kauf nicht bereue und mich sehr über mein neues Case freue.

Grüße


----------



## Abductee (24. Oktober 2014)

Respekt das du dort einen Mine 2 untergebracht hast 
Gibts davon Bilder?


----------



## Shubi (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann gleich nochmal auf die schnelle ein paar Bilder mit dem Handy machen, wenn es dir reicht.

*Hier ein Bild ohne Seitenwand. Wenn du irgendwelche Detail Aufnahmen willst, werde ich mein bestes Versuchen, diese zu machen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lowmotion (25. Oktober 2014)

Wo hast du es gekauft?


----------



## Jarafi (25. Oktober 2014)

Danke für dein Feeback Shubi!

Sieht schick aus.
Von mir igbt es auch noch ein Update, wenn ich meines hier habe .

Grüße


----------



## Shubi (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab meins bei Caseking bestellt. Nachdem es dann endlich verfügbar war, hab ich es auch schnell bei mir gehabt


----------



## Jarafi (27. Oktober 2014)

Warst aber sehr schnell oder 
Wa shast du bei der Kabelführung beachtet?


----------



## Shubi (27. Oktober 2014)

Bei der Bestellung? Naja, hab schon am 29.9. bestellt  Also eher sehr geduldig 

Hab versucht die Kabel möglichst am Rand langzuführen und hab "Restkabel" dann über dem Netzteil gebündelt. Hatte halt nur Probleme den Anschaltknopf zu verkabeln, da auf meinem Mainboard der Anschluss für diesen unten mittig liegt auf dem Bild liegt. Habe das Kabel grade so einsetzen können, da ich es erst ganz zum Schluss eingesteckt habe.
Insgesamt war es schon ein ganzes Stück arbeit, da ich das Case auseinandernehmen musste, um überhaupt alles einsetzen zu können


----------



## Jarafi (28. Oktober 2014)

Alles klar.
Ja du hast aber auch kein ATX PSU genommen.
Das frisst ja viel Platz.

Grüße


----------



## Lowmotion (31. Oktober 2014)

Wenn man ein SFX nimmt, dann kann man den Towerkühler sorglos verbauen. Denn ansonsten passen keine SSDs auf die Bodenplatte - selbst 7mm paßt nicht.

Eine ausgewachsene 27cm Nvidia 770 paßt, aber die Luft wird ohne Öffnung im Deckel zu knapp.


Daher wirkt das Gehäuse interessant, günstig, aber hier und da nicht ganz fertig. Mit anderen Worten: Modders Paradise.


----------



## Jarafi (1. November 2014)

Sobald meines hier ankommt wird das hier noch ergänzt.
Dann schauen wir mal. 

Grüße


----------



## 32B (7. November 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe noch den Thermalright HR-02 Macho Black Thermalright HR-02 Macho Black Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU liegen und frage mich ob er passen wird?

Bei Caseking steht max. 160mm, in der Macho Beschreibung steht eine Bauhöhe von 162mm und wenn ich nachmesse, komme ich auf ca. 167mm.

Hmm, notfalls muss ich wohl kleine Distanzringe unter die Windowscrews des Seitenteils setzen, um die wahrscheinlich fehlenden 2-3mm auszugleichen.

Was meint Ihr?

Danke und Grüß

D.


----------



## Utakka (1. Dezember 2014)

Moin Leute,

auf der Suche nach einem kleinen und optisch ansprechenden Gehäuse bin auch ich auf das Metis gestoßen und habe es inzwischen auch zu Hause. Weil dieser Thread und insbesondere die Beiträge von Jarafi und Shubi bei der Kaufentscheidung sehr hilfreich waren, wollte ich euch an meinen eigenen Erfahrungen ebenfalls teilhaben lassen.

Unter anderem die folgenden Komponenten habe ich bei mir verbaut:
- ASRock H97M-ITX Mainboard
- Intel Xeon E3-1231v3
- Raijintek Aidos CPU Kühler
- MSI Radeon R9 280
- 256GB SSD (2,5 Zoll)
- 1TB HDD (2,5 Zoll)
- Silverstone Strider 450W SFX Netzteil

Ich war sehr skeptisch, ob überhaupt alle Teile in das Metis passen würden. Mit etwas Fummelarbeit hat das aber ganz gut geklappt. Dank des kleinen Netzteils konnte auch die ausgewachsene MSI Redeon Grafikkarte (immerhin 269mm lang!) eingebaut werden. Sogar die Sound- und USB-Anschlüsse im Deckel konnten drin bleiben. Hätte ich vorher nicht gedacht.

Die Temperaturen gehen nach 30 bis 60 Minuten Anno 2070 schon noch in Ordnung. CPU ist mit 50-55 Grad völlig unbedenklich, Board liegt bei ca. 60 und die Grafikkarte bei 70-75 Grad. Nur die Festplatten machen mit knapp 50 Grad etwas Sorgen. Das werde ich im Auge behalten. CPU- und Gehäuselüfter hatte ich allerdings ganz naiv im BIOS auch etwas runtergefahren. Da gibt es also noch Optimierungspotenzial.

Im Desktop-Betrieb hat das System eine akzeptable Lautstärke, unter Last wird die Grafikkarte aber ziemlich laut. Ohne Kopfhörer geht dann gar nichts. Und das gesamte Gehäuse wird ziemlich heiß. Berührung mit bloßen Händen ist grad noch so möglich.

Großen Optimierungsbedarf sehe ich beim Luftstrom. Das Netzteil und der CPU Lüfter nehmen sich aktuell die Luft weg. Ich überlege, an der Seite noch einen weiteren Gehäuselüfter für die Luftzufuhr anzubringen. Und auch ein paar Löcher im Gehäusedeckel wären denkbar, damit die Grafikkarte noch mehr Luft zum atmen hat.

Insgesamt bin ich aber durchaus zufrieden. Rein optisch gibt es sowieso nichts zu meckern. Das Gehäuse könnte ein klein wenig größer sein und mehr Lufteinlässe haben. Dann wäre es auch für "richtige" Spielekisten interessant. 

Zwei Bilder habe ich mal angehängt. Hoffentlich ist ein wenig was zu erkennen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mbmn (10. Dezember 2014)

Moin,

bei euren Beschreibungen frage ich mich, wie das mit den Festplatten zu lösen ist?
Wie verbaut ihr die denn?
Mit 2,5 Zoll ist das ja verhältnismäßig einfach, wenn die Platten nebeneinander auf den Boden gesetzt werden.
Ist aber eine 3,5 Platte im Einsatz sieht das ganze schon anders aus:

Wohin mit der Platte? Auf den Boden, dann muss die SSD oben ins Fach; wie habt ihr die nur befestigt, es gibt ja nur 6 für den SSD Einbau ziemlich ungeeignete Bohrungen??
Und sollte man sich dafür entscheiden die 3,5 Platte oben einzubauen finde ich das sowohl für GraKa als auch Platte höchst riskant - da überdeckt die Platte ja über die Hälfte den GraKa Lüfter, viel heiße Luft auf die Platte, GraKa wird heiß und dann Gute Nacht...


----------



## Utakka (11. Dezember 2014)

Eine Festplatte über der Grafikkarte kam für mich auch nicht in Frage, weshalb ich die HDD Halterung im Deckel komplett entfernt habe. Und eine 3,5 Zoll Platte im Fuß ginge bei mir auch nicht, da das Mainboard Layout und die Position des CPU Lüfters nicht genug Platz lassen.

Rein vom Platz her wäre eine 2,5 Zoll + 3,5 Zoll Kobination bei mir nur wie folgt möglich: 2,5 Zoll Platte auf den Boden und 3,5 Zoll mit selbstgebastelter Befestigung hinter das SFX Netzteil.
Ideal ist das allerdings auch nicht. Von dem Gedanken, eine 3,5 Zoll Festplatte zu verbauen, würde ich mich wohl verabschieden. So teuer sind die 2,5 Zoll Platten auch nicht mehr. 

Übrigens sind die Temperaturen aller Komponenten und auch die Lautstärke meiner Grafikkarte nach Optimierung der Lüftereinstellungen deutlich nach unten gegangen. Selbst nach längerem Spielen sind die Festplatten noch deutlich unter 40 Grad.  Ich bin höchst zufrieden!


----------



## Buffbanane (11. Dezember 2014)

Hi,

ich plane auch in naher Zukunft auf ein Metis umzusteigen, daher lese ich schonmal überall mit, um Erfahrungen mit dem Gehäuse zu bekommen. Ich plane allerdings das Ganze mit Wakü zu betreiben mit externem Radi. Hardware ist schon vorhanden: Sapphire R9 280X OC (mit Liquid Extasy Kühler), i5 3570k (mit Heatkiller 3.0), Asrock Z77e ITX, Enermax Triathlor ECO 550W (gerade mal 14cm lang), 2x SSD, 1x 3,5" HDD, einzelner Phobya Extreme v2.0 Radi 200mm, EKWB DCP 2.2 + Res

Gerade das System von Utakka kommt meinem am nächsten, aber was ich mich bei allen die über schlechten Airflow klagen frage: warum baut ihr nicht den Hecklüfter so ein, dass er Luft ins gehäuse bläst anstatt herauszieht? Dann noch die Lüfter am CPU-Kühler drehen und man bekommt einen ordentlichen Airflow vom Heck zum Netzteil und das befördert die Luft unten aus dem Case raus....

Auch beim Kabelmanagement kann man noch optimieren: ich würde zum Beispiel darauf verzichten das Stromkabel durch das Case zu führen und mir für paar Euro direkt ein abgewinkeltes Kaltgerätekabel holen, welches dann einfach unter dem Case durchläuft....

Könnte Jemand Angaben dazu machen, ob man bei zwei installierten SSDs im Boden da noch eine ca. 2mm Plexi-Scheibe drauf bekommen würde bevor man am Mobo anstößt? Weil ich die Pumpe dann oben auf der Plexi-Platte befestigen möchte. Und könnte jemand eventuell mal messen, wieviel Platz man genau von einem ATX Netzteil zur Front und zum Mobo-Tray hat? 

Das Ganze ist momentan noch in der Planungsphase, da das Z77e auch momentan noch bei Asrock rumdümpelt, da bei Auslieferung der Spannungswandler-Kühler fehlte . Ich kann mich auch noch nicht für eine Farbe entscheiden....

Ich danke schonmal herzlich im Voraus.


----------



## Utakka (11. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Buffbanane,

die Plexi Scheibe würde bei mir zwischen den HDDs und CPU Kühler schon noch passen. Bis ganz an die Rückwand kommt man damit aber vermutlich nicht. Dazu sitzt das Mainboard schon zu weit unten.

An die Drehung der Lüfter habe ich auch schon gedacht. Allerdings würde der Luftausgang dann komplett beim Netzteil liegen. Und das pustet die Luft ja leider nach unten. Das ist eh nicht ideal, mein Schreibtisch wird unter dem Gehäuse jetzt schon ziemlich heiß.


----------



## Buffbanane (11. Dezember 2014)

Das mit der warmen Luft aus dem Netzteil ist mir bewusst, aber sollte das Ganze nicht trotzdem bessere Ergebnisse für die Kühlung bringen, weil bei der "normalen" Installation saugen sich Netzteil und CPU-Kühler ja auf den 5cm dort gegenseitig die Luft weg und Frischluft kommt ja von nirgendwo....

Du hast zwar ein SFX Netzteil, aber die Halterung im Gehäuse hat ja die Maße eines ATX-Netzteils, könntest du da mal die Abstände zu Front und Mobo-Tray messen, da ich diesen Platz eventuell für die SSDs und Kabel nutzen möchte? Und falls es dir nichts ausmacht auch mal den Abstand zwischen der ATX-Halterung und dem Hecklüfter messen, müssten ja irgendwas um die 15cm sein? Ich mache mir nämlich noch Gedanken, wie ich meine Pumpen/AGB Kombo am Besten verbaue. Momentan habe ich zwei Ansätze: einmal mit der Plexiplatte und die Pumpe praktisch vor das Mainboard oder mit der EKWB eigenen Halterung an den Hecklüfter bzw. an die Bohrungen des Hecklüfters. Ich habe das aktuell auch in meinem V351 so gelöst, dass die Pumpe mit AGB einfach an einem Frontlüfter-Platz sitzt. In meinem Sysprofil kann man das auf einigen Bildern einigermaßen erkennen. Da ich den Hecklüfter ja nicht unbedingt benötige könnte ich die Pumpe auch direkt am Case befestigen.


----------



## Utakka (11. Dezember 2014)

Bezüglich der Lüfter hatte ich überlegt, an der Seitenwand noch einen dünnen Gehäuselüfter zu montieren. Ein paar Luftlöcher sind in den Seitenteilen ja durchaus verfügbar. Dieser Lüfter holt dann etwas mehr "Material" für CPU-Lüfter und Netzteil ins Gehäuse.

Eine andere Idee ist, den Lüfter im Netzteil zu drehen, so dass das Netzteil Luft von unten ins Gehäuse holt, die durch den CPU Lüfter geht und hinten wieder rausgeblasen wird. Bin mir allerdings nicht sicher, ob das Netzteil so etwas überlebt. 

Die Abstände im Gehäuse messe ich heute Abend gern mal aus!


----------



## Buffbanane (11. Dezember 2014)

Lüfter vom Netzteil drehen sollte kein Problem sein, wenn man sich nicht anstellt wie der erste Mensch. Allerdings geht dir durch das Öffnen des Netzteils wahrscheinlich die Garantie flöten. Vor dem Problem stehe ich auch bei meinem Enermax, das würde wunderbar ins Metis passen, aber der Lüfter ist so nervig, dass ich den auch gerne tauschen würde gegen einen leisen Enermax T.B.Silence, aber das Ding ist gerade mal zwei Wochen alt...

Ich werd mir das Metis wohl in Grün mit Seitenfenster holen gegen Ende des Monats bzw. Anfang 2015. Erstmal brauch ich mein Mobo zurück, damit ich mit den genauen Plänen für den Umbau anfangen kann.

Lässt sich das Metis eigentlich komplett in alle Einzelteile zerlegen? das Wäre ja perfekt für den Einbau der Komponenten und vor allem für die Bearbeitung der Rückseite....da müssen ja bei mir paar Durchgänge für die Wakü rein.


----------



## Utakka (11. Dezember 2014)

Auf die Garantie könnte ich verzichten, halb so wild. Allerdings bläst der Lüfter im Netzteil ja eigentlich die Luft direkt auf die Komponenten. Durch die Drehung ist es dann wohl eher ein "Vorbeifließen" der Luft. Mal sehen, ich überlege noch.

Das Metis lässt sich glücklicherweise komplett demontieren, alles ist nur mit Schrauben befestigt. Das ist auch gut so. Nur über die seitlichen Eingänge hätte ich mein Radeon 280 Grafikkarte nie da rein bekommen.


----------



## Shubi (13. Dezember 2014)

Hey,

langsam geht es hier ja richtig rund 
Bezüglich Festplatten: Ich musste meine beiden 2,5" Platten auf dem 3,5" verbauen, da mein CPU-Kühler die Plätze am Boden blockiert. Darauf muss man also bei Mainbord und Kühler wahl achten. Bei der Verwendung von einem SFX-Netzteil könnte man vllt eine weiter Platte verbauen, wie Utakka schon meinte. Diese ist dann aber komplett abgeschottet von irgendwelchen Luftströmen, weshalb man da mal die Temperatur im Auge behalten sollte. 

@Buffbana: Ein gewinkeltes Kaltgerätekabel außem am Case langzuführen, bringt glaube ich nicht so viel für den Luftstrom, da man es sehr gut direkt am Gehäuse lang legen kann.
Auch ich kann bestätigen, dass sich das Gehäuse relativ leicht auseinandern nehmen lässt. Alles ist soweit nur mit Schrauben fixiert. Man braucht nur einen guten Schraubenzieher, denn sonst machst du dir schnell die Schrauben kaputt. Hätte ich das Case nicht auseinandern nehmen können, hätte ich meine Hardware nie reinbekommen


----------



## Utakka (13. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab grad übrigens mal die Abstände innerhalb des Gehäuses nachgemessen. Wenn man ein normales ATX Netzteil verbaut, hat man zur Vorderseite 0,9 cm und zur Rückseite (ohne Gehäuselüfter) 17,5 cm Platz. Und zu den Seitenteilen jeweils ca. 1,5 cm.


----------



## Buffbanane (15. Dezember 2014)

@Utakka: Danke dir vielmals. Dann bekomme ich die SSDs wahrscheinlich eher nicht zwischen Front und Netzteil verbaut.  

@Shubi: Das mit dem Kaltgeräte Kabel mag sein, aber trotzdem nimmt es Platz im Case weg und sieht m.M.n. auch eher bescheiden aus wenn es da von der Front zum Heck geht. Da ich an der Stelle ja dann bei mir ein Loch im Case hätte überlege ich gerade, ob ich an der Stelle eine Blende einbaue in die ich meine beiden Schlauchdurchführungen einbaue oder ob ich das Loch einfach mit einem kleinen Blech schließe und die Schlauchdurchführung unterhalb des Lüfters einbaue....

Mein Mainboard ist immernoch bei Asrock, aber Samstag ist zumindest schonmal mein neuer 200mm Radi angekommen.


----------



## MakeNick (15. Dezember 2014)

Buffbanane schrieb:


> Lässt sich das Metis eigentlich komplett in alle Einzelteile zerlegen? das Wäre ja perfekt für den Einbau der Komponenten und vor allem für die Bearbeitung der Rückseite....da müssen ja bei mir paar Durchgänge für die Wakü rein.



Das Gehäuse lässt sich perfekt zerlegen: PCAxe - Strana-6 | Raijintek Metis | kucista | hardver


----------



## MakeNick (15. Dezember 2014)

Utakka schrieb:


> Ich überlege, an der Seite noch einen weiteren Gehäuselüfter für die Luftzufuhr anzubringen. Und auch ein paar Löcher im Gehäusedeckel wären denkbar, damit die Grafikkarte noch mehr Luft zum atmen hat.



Das habe ich so gelöst: http://abload.de/img/img_20141122_234129ttuoc.jpg


----------



## Buffbanane (16. Dezember 2014)

Auch nicht schlecht. Hast du das von Hand gemacht, weil das sieht mir zu genau aus? 

Lüfter an der Seite ist sicherlich auch eine Idee, gibt ja mittlerweile auch gute Slim-Modelle in allen Größen. Man könnte einen Ausschnitt machen und von außen einen Demi-Dust Staubfilter anbringen....würde aber optisch nur bei dem schwarzen Case passen....

Bin am überlegen den Hecklüfter bei mir dann komplett wegzulassen um meine Pumpe an dessen Stelle zu befestigen. Das Netzteil sollte ja trotzdem genug Luft durch die paar Löcher im Case ziehen. Alternativ würde ich einen 120er Slim von Prolimatech verbauen und die Pumpe dann vor den Lüfter befestigen....das muss ich mir aber anschauen wenn ich das Case hab (kann mich immernoch nicht auf eine Farbe festlegen).


----------



## MakeNick (16. Dezember 2014)

Buffbanane schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlecht. Hast du das von Hand gemacht, weil das sieht mir zu genau aus?



Alles von Hand, war nicht schwer wenn man ein passendes Lochblech hat  http://abload.de/img/img_20141121_202752ztldz.jpg


----------



## Jarafi (16. Dezember 2014)

Abend,

war unterwegs, eine ergänzung zu meinem Test kommt die tage mit Video. Daher hat noch jemand Wünsche, Fragen etc? 

Grüße


----------



## Buffbanane (17. Dezember 2014)

Vielleicht könntest du ja mal den Einbau einer sehr langen Grafikkarte (280X o. Ä.) zeigen. Kann ja zur Not auch ohne Netzteil sein. Und dann vielleicht direkt mal die Maße angeben die dann ein Netzteil max. haben dürfte. Auch wäre schön das Metis mal komplett zerlegt zu sehen. Ich persönlich würde mich noch über ein Foto aus der Draufsicht ohne Gehäusedeckel freuen mit installierter Grafikkarte.


----------



## Jarafi (17. Dezember 2014)

Das kriegen wir hin! 

Grüße


----------



## Buffbanane (23. Januar 2015)

Seit dieser Woche bietet Caseking auch einen Mini-Gaming PC auf Basis des Metis an, inkl. kompakt Wakü und GTX960/970....

Sieht auch sehr aufgeräumt aus, was die Jungs von Caseking da gebastelt haben.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (28. Januar 2015)

Mich würde interessieren wie es aussieht, wenn du die Kabel vom NT auf "Länge" anpasst. Das hätte ich eben bei meinem Metis vor, aber ich habe zuvor nie gesleeved und Zeit nur am WE . Vor allem würde das mir bei einem NT mit CM interessieren.

Was mich noch mehr interessieren würde, ob man durch Modding möglich wäre, in die Maße des Gehäuses ein SLIM-Laufwerk unterzubringen. Das habe ich nämlich auch vor.

Guter Test btw! Einzig was mich irgendwie am Case stört ist die fehlende Option für den Frontlüfter.

3D Daten eines Rahmens für ein Slimlaufwerk wäre genial. Dann könnte man das Drucken und versuchen Casemodding technisch unterzubringen.


----------



## Buffbanane (12. Februar 2015)

So, mein Asrock Z77e-ITX ist endlich aus der RMA zurück. Beim Gehäuse hab ich mich jetzt auf die grüne Variante mit Window geeinigt. Farblich passend dazu werde ich grüne Monsoon Anschlüsse für die Wakü verwenden. Muss aber noch rausfinden, ob 16/10 oder 16/11er Anschlüsse nebeneinander auf den Heatkiller 3.0 oder auf einen EKWB Supreme HF passen, ansonsten muss ich doch zu 13/10 greifen.

Das Z77e bietet unterhalb des Boards die Möglichkeit eine MSata SSD anzustecken, allerdings dann nur mit Sata2...bin am überlegen, ob ich auf ne Sata3 SSD verzichte zugunsten des Platzes......

Mit dem Mod gehts dann demnächst los, sobald die Sachen bei mir langsam eintrudeln....


----------



## Jarafi (26. März 2015)

Moin,

kannst hier gerne Fotos posten, Interessiert mich auch!

Grüße


----------



## Buffbanane (14. April 2015)

So, bin pünktlich zu meiner LAN mit dem Umbau des Metis fertig geworden, auch wenn nicht alles problemlos lief. Eine genaue Beschreibung des Umbaus und der entgültig verbauten Hardware reiche ich in Kürze nach, hier erstmal ein paar Bilder als Vorgeschmack:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bilder stammen aus verschiedenen Phasen des Umbaus.

Hoffe es gefällt soweit. 

mfg Buffbanane


----------



## Wortakrobat (14. April 2015)

Schöne Nummer, gefällt mir... Ne Futzel-Wakü ist irgendwie immer nett anzusehen... hängt da wirklich nur der kleine Radi für CPU+GPU dran?


----------



## Buffbanane (15. April 2015)

Danke. Ja da hängt nur der eine Radi dran, ist ein Phobya Extrem 200 mit 45mm Stärke. Der reicht um den i5 und R9 280X unter Last bei Ca. 50℃ zu halten.


----------



## Jarafi (17. April 2015)

Ein sehr schickes Projekt, super Umgesetzt! 

Ich war mal so frei und hab das an Raijintek weitergeleitet 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Buffbanane (17. April 2015)

Ich stehe wegen dem Projekt schon mit Raijintek in Kontakt, aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## Buffbanane (21. April 2015)

Mein Projekt ist nun auf den offiziellen Facebook und Twitter Seiten von Raijintek zu finden. 

Dann Werd ich schnellstmöglich den Worklog nach reichen.


----------



## MisterBombastic (31. Mai 2015)

Sorry, falls dies schon geklärt wurde:
- Kann man die USB- und Soundanschlüsse entfernen ?
- Wie lang darf darf Netzteil "wirklich" sein für Grafikkarten >170mm (Habe eine CS550M)?
- Wie viel Platz hat die Grafikkarte nach oben (für einen AC Mono Plus z.B.) ?
- Was ist besser? Belüftungslöcher in den Deckel bohren oder dort Meshgitter einbauen ?


----------



## mbmn (2. April 2016)

Obwohl der Thread nun schon älter ist (und auf die vielversprechenden Ankündigungen der vorherigen Posts nichts mehr folgte) dennoch eine kurze Ergänzung, vielleicht hat ja weiterhin der ein oder andere Interesse daran, ein Mini Gaming System zu bauen in einem kompakten und edel anmutenden Gehäuse.

Nachdem ich mich nun über ein Jahr hinweg mit dem Metis auseinandergesetzt habe, lässt sich mehr sagen über Stärken und Schwächen.

Habe es ebenfalls geschafft eine vollwertige WaKü in das Gehäuse einzubauen. Im Kühlkreislauf werkeln ein i5 (4790k) und eine Geforce GTX 660.
Dabei habe ich den Radiator ebenfalls außerhalb positioniert, 240 (2x120)mm. Der Rechner lief im Idle bei 29°C, unter Last CPU Temperaturen von rund 45°C.
Da das ganze günstig sein sollte habe ich mich für ein Komplettkit von Phobya entschieden, das dann um die Watercool GraKa Lösung erweitert.

Dabei war die Phobya DDC 12 220, reicht vollkommen aus und lief bisher auch recht leise (gerade bei 7 o. 5V Betrieb).
Für den Phobyaausgleichsbehälter (150ml) musste dann noch eine Befestigung her, diese habe ich kurzerhand an der CNC selbst gefertigt; auf den Boden des Case habe ich also eine mit Bohrungen versehene gesandstrahlte Alu Platte montiert, darauf dann die Halterung für den AGB und die Pumpe (somit alles doppelt entkoppelt - keine wirklichen Vibrationen am Gehäuse festzustellen).
Alternativ kann man auch gut die Phobya Pumpe mit dem EK Ausgleichsbehälter betreiben und montieren (ebenfalls auf eigener Aluplatte, Shoggy erschien mir zu hoch), das nutze ich zur Zeit.

Die SSD befindet sich hinter dem Motherboard Tray auf der anderen Seite und wird von der Gehäuseaußenwand geschützt.

Warum das ganze? Nun, die Temps sind super, ich kann overclocken, das Teil ist trotz Wasser leicht und supermobil - das war auch die Vorgabe, denn ich wollte den Rechner gut transportieren können.
Dazu habe ich Koolance Schnellkupplungen installiert, sodass der Radi samt Schläuchen abgenommen werden kann.

Für die WaKü habe ich mich ursprünglich aber entschieden, weil das Gehäuse einen großen Nachteil hat: die Position des 3,5 Zoll Einbauschachtes.
Das ist eine Illusion, dass ein Laufwerk dieser Größe untem im Gehäuse Platz findet (gerade bei Luftkühlung, kollidiert ja mit dem CPU Kühler).
Man muss es also in den Deckel installieren, direkt vor den Lüfter der GraKa!!!
Die GraKa wird nun zum Teil von der Festplatte abgedeckt, wird also selbst schlechter gekühlt, gleichzeitig wird die Festplatte heiß - absoluter Konstruktionsfehler. 
Mit der Wakü habe ich das Problem gelöst, dafür dann noch ein Alu-Teil designt, was in den Deckel geschraubt wird und die Festplatte aufnimmt, gleichzeitig aber auch den Verlauf der Schläuche nicht stört.

_(Bei Interesse, Fragen, oder falls jemand nachbauen will, kann ich die gebauten Komponenten auch liefern, einfach eine PN an mich.)_

Und das Gehäuse hat weitere *Nachteile* weswegen ich es nicht mehr verwenden werde:

- *Fertigungsqualität*. Auf den ersten Eindruck gut (Spaltmaße, Material), langfristig offenbart sich aber, wo gespart wurde. Das Hauptproblem sind die Schrauben, es wurden absolut minderwertige Schneidschrauben verwendet. Leider sind die Gewinde entsprechend ungenau, nach kurzer Zeit die Gewinde hinüber und die Schraube dreht leer!!!
An dieser Stelle hält dann nichts mehr, das habe ich nach gut einem Jahr Nutzung bei mehreren Schrauben.
Sicher ist das kein Problem für jemand, der nur einmal das Gehäuse auf und wieder zu schraubt, für Bastler aber ungeeignet.

- *Inkompatibilitäten, konkret Netzteilinkompatibiltät.* Wie ich erschreckenderweise feststellen musste, sind nur bestimmte Netzteile verbaubar, nämlich solche, die den Kaltgeräteanschluss auf der "richtigen" Seite haben. Aufgrund der undurchdachten Konstruktion, mit Leitung des Stroms an die Gehäuserückseite über ein abgewinkeltes Kabel, kommt es bei anderen Netzteilen zur Kollision mit dem Gehäuse - diese können nicht verbaut werden.
Der Käufer ist angeschmiert, ihm bleibt die Entscheidung, was nun wegzuwerfen ist, das Netzteil oder das Gehäuse.

Der Hersteller gibt darauf keinen Hinweis, das kann also wie in meinem Fall zu bösen Überraschungen führen.
Leider ist Raijintek wenig kulant oder kooperativ im Umgang mit betroffenen und reklamierenden Kunden; es ist nicht möglich ein Kabel zu bekommen, was gegenteilig gewinkelt wäre - leider auch nicht auf dem freien Markt, die typischen abgewinkelten Kaltgerätekabel haben alle ein zu großes Tiefenmaß des Steckers, dementsprechend steht das Gehäuse dann auf diesem und nicht den Gehäusefüßen.


Mein (Langzeit-)Fazit: Eine gute Ausgangsbasis auch für ausgefallenere Builds für den geneigten Bastler, der die Konstruktionsmängel (leider in meinem Fall nur zum Teil) ausgleichen kann. Solides und optisch ansprechendes Gehäuse, aber an der falschen Stelle gespart und minderwertiges Material verbaut.
Passt irgendwann alles und der Rechner läuft, am besten nichts mehr verändern.


----------

